# Bsl



## autumn_in_alaska (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi im wanting to make a video of the BSL law showing how wrong it is and so on. well i figured why not ask you guys for pics and not just get random ones. in the videos i have seen most only have pitbulls. well there are many many other dogs on the bsl list. 75 breeds
1. AIREDALE TERRIER 
2. AKBASH 
3. AKITA 
4. ALAPAHA BLUE BLOOD BULLDOG 
5. ALASKAN MALAMUTE 
6. ALSATIAN SHEPHERD 
7. AMERICAN BULLDOG
8. AMERICAN HUSKY 
9. AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER 
10. AMERICAN STAFFORDSHIRE TERRIER 
11. AMERICAN WOLFDOG 
12. ANATOLIAN SHEPHERD 
13. ARIKARA DOG 
14. AUSTRALIAN CATTLE DOG 
15. AUSTRALIAN SHEPHERD 
16. BELGIAN MALINOIS 
17. BELGIAN SHEEPDOG 
18. BELGIAN TURVUREN 
19. BLUE HEELER 
20. BOERBUL 
21. BORZOI 
22. BOSTON TERRIER 
23. BOUVIER DES FLANDRES 
24. BOXER 
25. BULLDOG 
26. BULL TERRIER
27. BULL MASTIFF 
28. CANE CORSO 
29. CATAHOULA LEOPARD DOG 
30. CAUCASIAN SHEPHERD 
31. CHINESE SHAR PEI 
32. CHOW-CHOW 
33. COLORADO DOG 
34. DOBERMAN PINSCHER 
35. DOGO DE ARGENTINO 
36. DOGUE DE BORDEAUX 
37. ENGLISH MASTIFFS 
38. ENGLISH SPRINGER SPANIEL 
39. ESKIMO DOG 
40. ESTRELA MOUNTAIN DOG 
41. FILA BRASILIERO 
42. FOX TERRIER 
43. FRENCH BULLDOG 
44. GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG 
45. GOLDEN RETRIEVER 
46. GREENLAND HUSKY 
47. GREAT DANE 
48. GREAT PYRANEES 
49. ITALIAN MASTIFF 
50. KANGAL DOG 
51. KEESHOND 
52. KOMONDOR 
53. KOTEZEBUE HUSKY 
54. KUVAZ 
55. LABRADOR RETRIEVER 
56. LEONBERGER 
57. MASTIFF 
58. NEOPOLITAN MASTIFF 
59. NEWFOUNDLAND 
60. OTTERHOUND 
61. PRESA DE CANARIO 
62. PRESA DE MALLORQUIN 
63. PUG 
64. ROTTWEILER 
65. SAARLOOS WOLFHOND 
66. SAINT BERNARD 
67. SAMOYED 
68. SCOTTISH DEERHOUND 
69. SIBERIAN HUSKY 
70. SPANISH MASTIFF 
71. STAFFORDSHIRE BULL TERRIER 
72. TIMBER SHEPHERD 
73. TOSA INU 
74. TUNDRA SHEPHERD 
75. WOLF SPITZ

is your dog one of these? yes it does say pug on there odd huh. well if you have any of these dogs please post pics and name of your dog thank you. once im done making the video i will post the link to it  thanks everyone!!! Oh dont forget to say what type of dog he or she is.

oh also i need a good song i was thinking what hurts the most by rascal flatts but im opn to other ideas!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc163/rbarker/Ollie/

Name's Ollie, Siberian Husky, take your pick! Or if you want my favorites, it would be these:





































It was harder than I thought to pick just four. I would like to see the video when you're done!


----------



## autumn_in_alaska (Nov 4, 2007)

oh so pretty!!! I'm in love with all them pics!! I will for sure put the link of the video on here just look for the future "bsl video" thread


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry for the ignorance but what is the BSL law?


----------



## autumn_in_alaska (Nov 4, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Sorry for the ignorance but what is the BSL law?


hehe its ok alot of people dont know. Its called the breed specific legislation but more known as BSL 

Breed-specific legislation (BSL) is designed to place restrictions on ownership of certain breeds of dogs. Typically, the restricted breeds include pit bull-type dogs (usually vaguely defined), followed by Rottweilers. Other breeds may include German Shepherds, Chow Chows, Presa Canarios, Dobermans, Cane Corsos, Huskies, Boxers, and mixes of these.

Breed-specific legislation creates a number of restrictions or regulations on any one breed. Owners of certain breeds of dogs may be required to:
-Keep the dog muzzled in public
-Purchase insurance for the dog
-Keep the dog on its owner's property at all times (no trips to the park, the store, etc.)
-Keep the dog in a specific enclosure at all times.

The most common kind of breed-specific legislation completely bans all dogs of a certain breed. This means that all dogs of the banned breed must be removed from the area or euthanized.
Many states have this you can search it on the internet to see which ones. i was planning on going to FL but once i found out they are trying to do state wide BSL it changed my mind very fast. most the time they get euthanized and never get the chance to show they are a good dog when they have done nothing wrong.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks...how terrible...Cant wait to see your video!


----------



## MuffinsMom (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't understand why they are putting laws against some of the sweetest dogs. I mean golden retriever, great pyranees, lab, newfoundland, st. bernard? Doesn't make any sense to me. 

Good luck making your video.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

autumn_in_alaska said:


> hehe its ok alot of people dont know. Its called the breed specific legislation but more known as BSL
> 
> Breed-specific legislation (BSL) is designed to place restrictions on ownership of certain breeds of dogs. Typically, the restricted breeds include pit bull-type dogs (usually vaguely defined), followed by Rottweilers. Other breeds may include German Shepherds, Chow Chows, Presa Canarios, Dobermans, Cane Corsos, Huskies, Boxers, and mixes of these.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. Do you have any news on BSL in California? Were they to make any restrictions on my dog, I would move out of state. I plan to, anyway, so it looks like I will need to look up the status of these laws before I do so. It's a horrible thing to do to these dogs.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.sidyboysfoolin.com/BSLcountries.html

This is the site I was looking at...which site do you recommend autumn?


----------



## misspr85 (Nov 13, 2007)

At first I thought I wasn't familiar with what BSL stood for but then I realized, I'm from Michigan, of course I'm familiar with it. Michigan has out of control dog fighting problems, so they euthanize pits automatically. I've talked to people who work in shelters who hate doing this but you wouldn't believe the amount of pit bull thefts there are, people breaking into home to steal them for dog fighting. I believe some of the ban is more for the animals protection, at least in Michigan. It breaks my heart, though. I live in California and watch Animal Cops: Detroit religiously. There was dog fighting in my little town but it was squashed (hard to keep up something that violent). That doesn't keep people from going to somewhere else in the state. It's very sad because I think they make great pets. We always wanted to get one and name it Petey (my dad loves the little rascals). 

I think maybe they should pass a SO/IO law - stupid owner/ignorant owner. Offer free educational classes. Imo, it's often the owner, not the dog that has created the problem.


----------



## autumn_in_alaska (Nov 4, 2007)

http://www.rott-n-chatter.com/rottweilers/laws/breedspecific.html I like this site the best it tells more about what part of the state. it only shows what states have the law right now if you do not see your state you have no laws there. as for cali there is Lake County, Sacramento, Santa Monica, Naval Base Ventura County, Point Mugu, and Point Hueneme


----------



## Hound Bound (Nov 4, 2007)

:O I can't believe Australian Shepherds [and a lot of others] are on that list. Who could find some of those breeds remotely threatening? -_-


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

So if a city is listed there, that means that all those dogs listed are banned?


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

You're welcome to use pictures of LeRoy Jenkens... he's an American Bulldog:

PS... let me know if you need anymore.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't understand why there are 75 breeds listed unless you are showing all dogs no matter what the breed are nice. Because I know for a fact Golden Retiever is not on the bsl list as are some of the other threads. 

*American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Rottweiler, Doberman Pincher, Shar Pei, German Shepard, Belgian Malanois, Siberian Huskies, Alaskan Malamutes, Great Danes, Irish Wolf Hounds, Scottish Deerhounds, Mastiffs, Boerboels, Akita, Chow Chow, Tosa Inu, Presa Canario, Dogo Argentino, Cane Corso, American Bulldog, Presa Canario, Wolf Hybrid, Canary Dog, Perro De Presa, Old Country Bull Dog ,New Foundland, Anatolian Shepherd, Greater Swiss Mountain Dog, Great Pyrenees, Komondor, Kuvaz, St. Bernard, Dogue De Bordeauxs, Leonberger..*

There are many dogs, but I know for a fact some of those in the OPs list are not.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

American Bulldogs must be really bad... they are on the list twice!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Some of the breeds that some of you are surprised about are known as friendly family dogs. Rottweilers were known as being friendly family dogs as well before Hollywood ruined them in movies and all the backyard breeders took over. They became the dog of choice for all the crappy people that just wanted a dog that made them look tough. If you don't think it can happen to your breed. You might be real surprised. People that have smaller dogs even need to think long and hard about BSL your dog might not be listed yet but it is just a start.

To answer Durbkat. No, not all of these breeds are listed everywhere. Different areas have different restrictions and most of these breeds hear very little about BSL.... Yet.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

LeRoymydog said:


> American Bulldogs must be really bad... they are on the list twice!!!


I'm sorry that was my mistake. I fixed it. 



Inga said:


> Some of the breeds that some of you are surprised about are known as friendly family dogs. Rottweilers were known as being friendly family dogs as well before Hollywood ruined them in movies and all the backyard breeders took over. They became the dog of choice for all the crappy people that just wanted a dog that made them look tough. If you don't think it can happen to your breed. You might be real surprised. People that have smaller dogs even need to think long and hard about BSL your dog might not be listed yet but it is just a start.


That's hwy I was confused and was wondering what her post was towards.. 

I'm not saying these breeds are bad, but what BSL has directed themselves towards. Most of those breeds in my last post I love. 

Inga you put that very well.


----------



## autumn_in_alaska (Nov 4, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> So if a city is listed there, that means that all those dogs listed are banned?


Well some states have this BSL law but its diffrent in all states the best way to find out is to go some place where you can find your laws out for your own town.



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I don't understand why there are 75 breeds listed unless you are showing all dogs no matter what the breed are nice. Because I know for a fact Golden Retiever is not on the bsl list as are some of the other threads.
> 
> *American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Rottweiler, Doberman Pincher, Shar Pei, German Shepard, Belgian Malanois, Siberian Huskies, Alaskan Malamutes, Great Danes, Irish Wolf Hounds, Scottish Deerhounds, Mastiffs, Boerboels, Akita, Chow Chow, Tosa Inu, Presa Canario, Dogo Argentino, Cane Corso, American Bulldog, Presa Canario, Wolf Hybrid, Canary Dog, Perro De Presa, Old Country Bull Dog ,New Foundland, Anatolian Shepherd, Greater Swiss Mountain Dog, Great Pyrenees, Komondor, Kuvaz, St. Bernard, Dogue De Bordeauxs, Leonberger..*
> 
> There are many dogs, but I know for a fact some of those in the OPs list are not.


This is just what i have read up on and the list I have seen on sites it really all depends on your state.


----------



## Vixen16 (Dec 5, 2007)

You can use a pic of my old Rotty Gage... he was such an awsome dog but we had a lot of problems with the neighbors cuz they didnt like Rotts... we were forced to rehome him cuz the neighbors and landlord sucked.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

autumn_in_alaska said:


> This is just what i have read up on and the list I have seen on sites it really all depends on your state.


You must be using faulty sites because some of those breeds are not under bsl. This is why I asked.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Alright, I found this amusing, in a satirical sort of way:

"Are you sick of people looking at your breed of dog in fear because politicians and the media are saying things like;

"We want to breed these dogs out of existence,"

"They are killing machines on a leash."

"These breeds don't belong in our community"

Well worry no longer, attackchi will be making disguises for all the so called dangerous breeds.

Now you can go to the park with your kids and your dog (like you have been doing for years), without the worry of people thinking you are a bad parent.


















(ref)<-- Go here for the whole thing

p.s. this is not an advertisement...as far as I can tell they are doing it to prove a point and don't actually sell anything


----------



## autumn_in_alaska (Nov 4, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> You must be using faulty sites because some of those breeds are not under bsl. This is why I asked.


well like i said it depends on states. Some BSL laws have only certain dogs on there.

http://www.understand-a-bull.com/BSL/BreedsaffectedbyBSL.htm

http://www.povn.com/rdows/
here are two sites that have pretty much the same lists. read up on the sites.

I have been looking at the 2 website if it is true it does say that this is a new updated list.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

autumn_in_alaska said:


> well like i said it depends on states. Some BSL laws have only certain dogs on there.
> 
> http://www.understand-a-bull.com/BSL/BreedsaffectedbyBSL.htm
> 
> ...



Those are two very different lists. The Boston Terrier, Golden Retriever, Heeler, Australian Shepherd, Catahoula Leopard Dog, English Springer Spaniel, Fox Terrier, French Bulldog, Labrador Rertriever, Pug; just to pick a few from that list are not effected by BSl. 

Yes the list changes depending on the state, but those breeds are not effected by bsl, _yet_ that is. I would scratch the first site period. They give out bad information.


----------



## autumn_in_alaska (Nov 4, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Those are two very different lists. The Boston Terrier, Golden Retriever, Heeler, Australian Shepherd, Catahoula Leopard Dog, English Springer Spaniel, Fox Terrier, French Bulldog, Labrador Rertriever, Pug; just to pick a few from that list are not effected by BSl.
> 
> Yes the list changes depending on the state, but those breeds are not effected by bsl, _yet_ that is. I would scratch the first site period. They give out bad information.


like i said i got to the 2 site. i just ran across the first site not long ago. the point is im not trying to say your dog is bad or anything im just makeing this video to put on my myspace to tell more about BSL. it does not matter what breed it is almost every dog lover is effected by the BSL law. I do not have a large dog but i grew up around pitbulls and have a love for them i would hate to see one killed for being good. i say punish the deed not the breed no matter what breed it is!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

autumn_in_alaska said:


> like i said i got to the 2 site. i just ran across the first site not long ago. the point is im not trying to say your dog is bad or anything im just makeing this video to put on my myspace to tell more about BSL. it does not matter what breed it is almost every dog lover is effected by the BSL law. I do not have a large dog but i grew up around pitbulls and have a love for them i would hate to see one killed for being good. i say punish the deed not the breed no matter what breed it is!


I don't want your point to be corssed is all. I'm all for informing people the more the better, but I just want to make sure you're getting the right breeds. That is all. I wasn't trying to be rude, but trying to state that some of those breeds were wrong to be put on the list. Good luck with your video.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of my Belle, she is a mutt. Her mom was a purebred white shepherd and her dad was "some mutt who climbed the fence" but by looking at her we are guessing at leasy part Rottwieler, maybe even fully, she might also have Lab in her we think.
Heres the pictures, use what ever ones you want, they arent all very good though.
















^lil puppy Belle


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

one more:


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Alright, I found this amusing, in a satirical sort of way:
> 
> "Are you sick of people looking at your breed of dog in fear because politicians and the media are saying things like;
> 
> ...


Now that is funny. I am going to have to make a suit like that for my dogs. I am unwilling to shave them though so Maybe if I just glue on a tail and paint them completely black I can pass them off as Labs.


----------



## Vixen16 (Dec 5, 2007)

Puppy_love_122 said:


> Here are a few pictures of my Belle, she is a mutt. Her mom was a purebred white shepherd and her dad was "some mutt who climbed the fence" but by looking at her we are guessing at leasy part Rottwieler, maybe even fully, she might also have Lab in her we think.
> Heres the pictures, use what ever ones you want, they arent all very good though.
> 
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*In the puppy pic he looks like Rott/Sheperd but as and adult he looks more like Lab/Rott.... There definitely Rott that I can see and obviously Shepherd if his mom was Shep. and who knows there may be Lab there too.
http://whatsmydog.com/*


----------



## petstar (Dec 7, 2007)

This is a picture of my dog Dixie...she's an American bulldog/pitbull mix


----------

